# Progress on mygun rack.



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

This is to show that I have been working on my gun rack job. I posted the 3D star I made last time. 
Pic #1..I picked up 2 8' 2x10s of Ponderosa Pine. They have some nice grain.
Pic # 2. Cut two pieces for the top and the bottom.
Pic # 3 I had a bit of a problem with cutting the scroll design for the top and bottom.
I drew them out and tried to cut them out on my band saw but had a very thin blade mounted and it came off the wheels immediately. I switched blades and had a time getting it adjusted. Tested it and it worked great. Went to cut the second piece and the top tire came apart. Of course that was my spare tire and now I need to order more of them. Ended up cutting the design with my jig saw.
Pic# 4. I clamped them together to sand them both at the same time.
Pic # 5. Dry fitted the pieces together for the storage cabinet . Put the sides together with pocket screws on the inside.
Pic # 6. Cut a piece for the door.
Pic # 7. I cut out for the hinges and installed a locking device for it. Will give the guy a place to store the ammo out of reach of any kids.
I stained the pieces and will assemble the whole thing today.
I ordered 4 deer feet to make the gun holders.
I Used my door knob cutter to make circles, then drilled them out with a 1/2 inch paddle bit to form a hole that will fit the legs tightly. Fine tuned them with a rasp. Then I dug out the marrow and filled them with liquid nail. Once that hardens, I should be able to screw through the back of the rack and into the legs to hold them in place.
Note" I checked the legs after setting up all night. Not sure if the liquid nail is going to harden up sufficiently to hold the screws tight. I'll give it another day as I varnish the cabinet and if it does not set up well, I will dig them out and drive a wooden dowel with glue into them, them pre drill them . That should hold them solid.
Question, Does anyone have another idea of how to harden the insides of the legs?
Thanks for looking
David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Gun rack*

Here are the deer feet with the circles attached. They are super tight and maybe with the screw from the back of the gun rack and some wood clue , they should hold well.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The liquid nails should harden enough. It may take time and I would use a fairly long screw. That's going to be a nice looking rack.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Not big on the deer feet but each too his own , but it looks like it's going to be awesome .
You've got some great skills there


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice rack. Keep in mind that an open rack offers no security against theft. Speaking from experience.


----------

